# Therapy (12/12 N | 3/13 H) sucht Heiler und DD´s 9 Raidstd./ Woche



## nimmermehr (24. März 2011)

[font="Arial, Helvetica"][size="-1"]*Über uns:*

Unser Ziel ist es, erfolgsorientiert zu Raiden, ohne aber den Spaß und die Spielgemeinschaft dabei zu vernachlässigen. Dabei bewegen wir uns unter den Top 10 des Servers, erkämpfen unsere Erfolge dabei aber stets auf RL-verträgliche Art und Weise. Bei 3 Raidtagen in der Woche bleibt jedem Zeit sich neben Raids auch noch anderen Dingen innerhalb oder außerhalb von WoW zu widmen. 

*Aktueller Stand:

Pechschwingenabstieg: 6/6 - 2/6 HC
Bastion des Zwielichts: 4/4 - 1/5 HC
Thron der vier Winde: 2/2*

Wir sind einer der letzten Beweise dass gutes, entspanntes Gildenklima und Progress sich nicht ausschließen - im Gegenteil! Gerade durch die gute Stimmung gehen Erfolge viel leichter und vor allem angenehmer von der Hand. Was gibt es schlimmeres als einen Raid in dem man nicht miteinander lacht!

So gemütlich es bei uns ist, wir haben eine gute Organisation. Dazu gehört unser ungewöhnliches Mentorensystem. Wir teilen unsere Organisation nicht nach Klassen auf sondern nach Aufgabenbereichen: Tanks, Heiler, Melees, Ranges. Wir rotieren auch nach den Rollen im Raid und nicht nach Klassen, wodurch wir das Teamgefühl stärken. Die einzelnen Aufgabenbereiche haben jeweils ihren eigenen Channel, in dem sie sich beraten, Aufgaben aufteilen und in der auch der jeweilige Mentor spezielle Fragen beantworten kann.

Für unser Roster sind wir stets auf der Suche nach zuverlässigen und motivierten, guten Spielern. Das Recruitment ist für alle Klassen geöffnet - überzeug uns von Dir!


*Was bieten wir dir:*

- Sehr erfahrene und kompetente Raidleitung

- Engagierte Gildenleitung, die immer ein offenes Ohr für Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Probleme hat und die Meinung der Member vor wichtigen Entscheidungen erfragt

- Beständigkeit/ geringe Fluktuation

- Sehr aktives Forum und gut besuchtes Teamspeak auch außerhalb der Raids

- Faires, erprobtes DKP-System, dass auch neuen Spielern einen zügigen Einstieg erlaubt

- Übersichtlicher Raidpool um die Rotation so gering wie möglich zu halten. Bei uns muss keiner vor der Instanz warten und wir ändern in der Regel auch nicht in einem laufenden Raid das Setup um es uns leichter zu machen.

- Sorgenfreiheit. Um irdische Dinge wie Bufffood, Flasks oder Reppkosten farmen müsst ihr euch keine Gedanken machen, das erledigt unsere Gildenbank für euch. Die so gewonne Zeit könnt ihr in die Verbesserung eures Chars stecken.

- Ein angenehmes, lockeres Gildenklima - regelmäßige RL-Gildentreffen

- Erfüllung aller Erwartungen die wir an dich stellen. Wir raiden in einem angenehmen und konzentrierten Klima, der Spaß im TS kommt dabei nie zu kurz. 


*Was erwarten wir von dir:*

- Volljährigkeit und die dazugehörige geistige Reife

- Zuverlässigkeit

- Kommunikationsfähigkeit (im TS sprechen, Austausch im Forum über Encounter, die gespielte Klasse etc.)

- Einbringen ins Gildenleben. Wir wollen keine Leute, die nur zu den Raids auftauchen. Du solltest Teil unserer Gemeinschaft werden wollen. Das Wohl der Gilde/ Raids steht für uns immer über den persönlichen Zielen einzelner.

- Selbstständigkeit und Eigenverantwortung. 

- Kritikfähigkeit und Verbesserungswille. Kritik von Raid/ Klassenleitern ist stets konstruktiv. Divenhaftes Verhalten oder eingeschnappt sein bei Verbesserungsvorschlägen ist daher höchst unangebracht und wird nicht geduldet. Diskussionen z.B. über Taktiken sind ausdrücklich erwünscht, allerdings sind diese während des Raids so knapp wie möglich zu halten.

- Ehrgeiz und Motivation. Unser Ziel ist nicht das Looten, sondern das Umlegen von neuen Bossen. Loot ist also nicht mehr als ein Mittel zum Zweck für uns. Natürlich ist es okay, wenn ihr euch über das lang ersehnte Best-in-Slot-Item freut wie ein Honigkuchenpferd. Allerdings ist es nichts, worauf ihr euch ausruhen sollt. "Von dem Boss kann ich aber nichts mehr brauchen" will hier keiner hören!

- Beherrschen eurer Klasse. Zur Optimierung des Chars seid ihr bereit Zeit zu investieren (Spreadsheets, Guides). Die Guides werden aber nicht einfach gelesen und die dazugehörige Skillung kopiert, sondern ihr hinterfragt und macht euch eigene Gedanken dazu. Auch "B-Spec" sollte für euch kein Fremdwort sein. Ein gut ausgebauter und spielbarer B-Spec führt dazu, dass wir unser Kader knapper halten können und erhöht die Chance, dass ihr beim Raid dabei seid/ bleibt wenn ein Boss eine spezielle Raidaufstellung verlangt. 

- Raiderfahrung. Du musst direkt in unser Raidgeschehen mit einsteigen können. Dazu gehört, dass sowohl deine Ausrüstung als auch deine Bosskenntnisse ausreichen, um gleich mit uns loszulegen.


*Raidzeiten:*

- 3 Raids/ Woche (Mittwoch, Freitag, Sonntag) - jeweils von 20.00 - 23.00 Uhr

Da wir verhältnismäßig wenig Raidstunden haben, wird die Zeit entsprechend effektiv genutzt. Schlafmützen können wir also nicht brauchen 

*Die oben genannten Punkte sagen dir zu und du willst Teil unserer starken Gemeinschaft werden? Dann bewirb dich bei uns! 

www.therapy-guild.de/forum** 
*[/size][/font]


----------



## Lindren (26. März 2011)

/schieb


----------



## nimmermehr (28. März 2011)

/push


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2011)

Bitte haltet euch an die Push-Regeln hier im Bereich, sonst müssen wir den Thread schließen.

Danke


----------



## nimmermehr (11. April 2011)

/push

Traut euch


----------



## nimmermehr (2. Mai 2011)

/push

Ist noch aktuell!


----------



## nimmermehr (8. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## nimmermehr (21. Mai 2011)

/push


----------

